# Bulking after my summer holiday, feedback on programme please!



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey gents!

A while back I designed this programme based on advice from various people:

Workout 1 (Pull)

Deadlift 5x5

Seated Row 3x5-6

Lat Pulldown/Pull-ups 3x5-6

BB Curl 3x5-6

Workout 2 (Push)

Chest press/Incline Chest press 5x5

DB Shoulder Press 5x5

Dips 5x5

Shrugs 3x5

Workout 3 (Legs + abs...kinda)

Squats 5x5

SLDL's 5x5

Calves 3x12

Decline Situps 3x12

Side Bends 3x12

I'm currently on a 2x full body workout a la CrazyCal. I am going to Malia for 2 weeks in a couple of days and once I get back, I will be bulking. I've been toning up for the holiday a bit so when I get back I'll be looking to switch my programme just to freshen things up for a while. I'll likely go back to 2x fully body in the future seeing as though I have enjoyed it so much.

I have never done a 5x5 format before, or ever really aimed for anything less than 8 reps minimum for a set. For a bulking programme, how is this looking? I'd appreciate feedback from the more experienced individuals in the community  If there is a better way to go about gaining mass I would appreciate some comments!


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

I was looking at a 5x5 format due to people on here getting good results from them, off the top of my head Mighty Mariner was getting some good results with them.

I'm going to change to the 3 day split, if theres not much point going for 5x5, I'll keep the same exercises as above, but change them to 3x8-10 or changing the number of sets per workout depending on the objectives.

So, opinions on the exercise choices?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not keen on deading 2x in a week.

its simialr volumewise to what i was doing when i fcuked me back again..

i`d say train it every third day and it`ll work.

however i dont see as 5x5 as any more productive than any other format..

i`d also train for the change in reps tom over time..


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`d also train for the change in reps tom over time..


Could you expand on this part? Ill redraft my program from whats been said so far


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start at 3x10 or 8`s or whatever your on now and add weight till youre down to 3x5...

that`ll set you up good and proper...

most clients simply cant handle low reps..

your enot new tothis but i suspect the adaption for reps over time will allow you to deal with adding weight for longer without form going down the sh1tter..

plus youre less liely to get an injury.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

ActiveTom said:


> I was looking at a 5x5 format due to people on here getting good results from them, off the top of my head Mighty Mariner was getting some good results with them.
> 
> I'm going to change to the 3 day split, if theres not much point going for 5x5, I'll keep the same exercises as above, but change them to 3x8-10 or changing the number of sets per workout depending on the objectives.
> 
> So, opinions on the exercise choices?


Not me mate, never done 5x5. I use the less is more principal of HIT ala Dorian Yates. 4 sets max including warm up.

I would do your biceps after back workout too!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol good point..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

MM, very few people will get results on Dorian's routine, he was gifted with mega genetics and a determination few will ever have. He also slept a lot and had a gym to run so not doing hard graft other than training.

Personally I got good results from training heavy with drop sets incorporated so I hit every muscle fibre. People seem to have forgotten about the different fibres.

Also, look at natural weight lifters, not as big as natural bodybuilders but they lift heavier. Why is that? Could it be 1 dimensional training only gives one dimensional results?

Guys, have a look at Tom Platz leg workouts (well any bodypart really!), Lee Haney, Lee Labrada, Sean Ray and Serge Nubret's training style they all could have done less and lifted heavier, would they have developed the physiques they did if they had done so?

Find what works for you, training is instinctive and should not follow a piece of paper. Sometime you feel stronger, more energetic, wide awake etc and this should be reflected in your training. Take advice from others and incorporate it into your workouts but tailor them to suit you and what you feel works for you. After all, the muscle you need most is your brain, if you're blindly following a plan from a mag or off a forum can you be as fired up to get results as you would be on one you've constructed yourself?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't follow his exact routine but the one he advocates to his clients.

Do you not rate HIT training? I have used his ideas for a while and have noticed a difference, I was under the impression that less is more but am always open to ideas. On the other hand there are those that say you can't over train just under eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

?????????????????


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

My apologies MM, I think you said my push/pull/legs workout was similar to one which you followed in the past and I mistakenly extended that to the 5x5 principle I was considering too.

I'll probably drop the 5x5 idea, perhaps stick to 8-10 reps as I am now. How many working sets would you consider effective for each bodypart in a programme like this then?

I may drop the SLDL's yet, I picked them up based on a recommendation but that can easily changed based on how I cope with the program in practice.


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Alright now we have got that out of the way, what amounts of working sets should I be aiming for with a push/pull/legs workout per muscle group?


----------

